# This Is Just Plain Wrong....



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

The Supreme Court on Thursday ruled that local governments may seize people's homes and businesses -- even against their will -- for private economic development.

Darn politicians


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

All in the name of progress and development, I suppose. "Super Slab" is an issue in Colorado right now. Essentially it is a toll road that runs from Pueblo to Ft. Collins straight north and south through Colorado's eastern plains (30 miles or so east of I-25). Those in the transit industry will LOVE it (avoid traffic going through Colorado). Those who purchased land on the eastern plains to be away from busy traffic in Denver and suburbs are hating it. The Slab will be built (if it passes) right through private property.

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Kevin, I have been following this case since I first heard about it back in February. It truely is amazing that now, anyone with enough money to put a politician in their pocket can now get any piece of land they want.

New London is about 1.5 hours from me and is right across the Thames River from Groton, home of the Groton Sub Base, slated for closing in the latest rounds of pentagon slashing.........let me stop now, as this is starting to get political, and we don't want that here.

Tim


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

This really made me mad.







I feel like we are moving closer and closer to becoming a communist country. They can just take what they want when they want it even if it's not their's to take.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Have to agree this is pretty disturbing. I suspect my little slice of Idaho is safe from any economic development for the next 100 years or so, but it does seem that our rights are eruding away little-by-little.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Basically this simply means that if I decide that I can find a better use for your property/house or even trailer -- and can get a county official to agree -- then I can give you "fair" price for your property and use it anyway I want.

All I have to do is demonstrate that, for example, your house is only paying 5000 a year in property tax, but if i knock your house down and put in a liquor store that will pay 100,000 in tax revenues, then wham -- i can do it...

or -- say a Strip Club sees some property that a Church is on and tells the City manager, "hey this church is currently paying only property tax and only hires 3 people, I (the strip club) will hire 30 people, pay not only employment taxes, but liquor tax, property tax and payroll tax -- wham -- there goes the church!!!

And I thought all this time China was moving closer to us -- not the other way around...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

This is why our elections and court appointments are so very important. Private property rights have been eroding for years now and this 5-4 decision is proof that a wake up call is needed on our courts.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry..... we're not even close to a Communist country. Just my two cents...........


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

this decision really pisses me off









darrel


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

The concept of "eminent domain" has been around a long time, probably 100 years or more. But until very recently, it only allowed private property to be "taken" for purposes of a public project, such as a highway, or a hydroelectric dam, or an airport.

However, now the concept has been expanded to include the building of a private facility such as a factory, with the assumption that a greater good will result. such as jobs, tax revenue, etc. This is a fundamental shift...to allow the acquisition of private property for a private use.

But, be aware that fair prices are the norm. Professional land apraisals are always done and then negotiations usually take place following the apraisals. If a land owner rejects the offer, then it goes to court which always slows the whole project timetable down plus there are legal fees to pay. That is why governmental units will generally give a very good price for land that they need...to avoid delays and legal fees. Net result is that owners are usually well compensated and satisfied. In fact, it is very common that when such a project takes place, the word can get out and people will buy a piece of property, only to sell it to the government a year or two later at a substantial profit. In other words, these eminent domain deals often pay more than the market value.

But I agree that if I wanted to keep my property and not have some humungous project built on home-sweet-home, I wouldn't like it either. Not sure that translates to communism, though.

Bill


----------



## Camper Karen (May 20, 2005)

communism may have been too strong of a word I admit, but I still don't like where this country is headed all in the name of greed and the almighty dollar. It just doesn't sit well that someone can lose the home they have lived in for years, because the land could be used to make more money.


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

They did this to my grandmothers house when they put in "new Route 6" back in the 70's and it's only because I worked for the state of Pa. at the time that she get "proper" reinbursement. The idea that they give "fair market value" is just that, an idea. 
She was in her late 70's at the time and didn't want to leave her home. It was very upsetting to everyone involved.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree, fair market value, and what the market will bear are two different things. The City I live in re-evaluates all property every two years. It bases it's tax assessments on these property appraisals. The following is quoted from the City's web site.


> The Grand List consists of all real estate, motor vehicles and other personal property (all mercantile and manufacturing businesses) appraised and assessed at 70% of market value.


A check of my house shows that the "market value" of my house is just about $100,000 less then what I could get for it if I were to sell it on the open market. I just hope that if the circumstance were ever to arise, the City would look at "open" fair market value, and not what the Tax Assessor feels is market value.

Tim


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Tim,

In Michigan, property gets a 50% valuation for property tax purposes. In other words, you pay at 1/2 what "fair market value" is times the millage rate. Who determines the "fair market value"? That would be the Assessor, which is a governmental position. Assessors annually change the valuations of property based, obstensibly, on sales of like homes in the area. These changes can be challenged through an appeals process to the Board of Review, a panel of non-government employees. This is not to say that I welcome my tax assessment or that I haven't been to the Board of Review. I have, more than once.

Note that a tax Assessor is not the same as an Appraiser, which is in the private sector. Appraisers give their opinion as to the fair market value of property that is slated for acquisition for a public project. From that point, as I said, negotiations take place. Judgement by a court will take place if negotiations are not successful.

And no, I am not a lawyer, nor do I particularly like lawyers either. If I needed one, I would hope to find one who would represent me well. (This could lead into a whole other distasteful discussion.)

Bill


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

OK, turnabout is fair play. Someone filed to "obtain" Justice Souter's home property today. For a more profitable purpose of course









No joke. Here's the link:

Justice for the Justice


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

LOL!







That is too cool! I guess we should have expected it tho.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

vdub said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way Cool








This is one of the few times I'd be called a conservative. This is abuse of property rights of the little guy or gal.
Can I invest in this Hotel!








Not only to we have to keep and eye on the Big Cheese politicals but on the local yokels too







I'd rather be camping! sunny 
jan


----------



## Bull Elk (Feb 28, 2005)

California Jim said:


> OK, turnabout is fair play. Someone filed to "obtain" Justice Souter's home property today. For a more profitable purpose of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe they should build a campground instead and call it, "Outbackers for Liberty", instead.


----------

